# Employment Drug Test



## PokeyPuppy420 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've decided to take a new job with a different company.  And I'll have to pass a pre-employment drug test.  The only drug I use is marijuana.  But I've been a daily smoker for 6 months (I smoked one pipe bowl of AK47 per night, right before bed).

I quit smoking a week ago.  I'm a tall, lanky male; not much excess fat.  I exercise vigorously 6 days per week (swim, cycle, jog).  I bought some marijuana drug tests and have tested myself daily.  I've failed every test thus far, although last night I showed a slight hint of a "pass".  But this morning I showed a definite "fail" again.

I'd much rather pass naturally than risk getting caught with synthetic urine. I can delay the test for a while, because I can use the excuse that I need to finish up some work at my current company before submitting my resignation.

Any idea how I can speed up my detox?  I'd rather truly detox than use some trick to try and mask the marijuana.  But I may have to mask if push comes to shove.

Thanks.

Edited: For employment drug tests these days, do they pat you down and/or watch you in some manner?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 31, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> I'd rather truly detox than use some trick to try and mask the marijuana.  But I may have to mask if push comes to shove.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edited: For employment drug tests these days, do they pat you down and/or watch you in some manner?


 
Don't use anything to "mask" the test, you will fail.

If "push comes to shove" use the synthetic urine, it has never failed me.

Employment drug tests just ask you to dump your pockets, they don't pat you down at all.


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2013)

I am with Growdude... They don't frisk you so synthetic is the way to go if you find you can't wait it out long enough to pass. Although there are plenty of claims on how to speed up your bodies detox I think most are rubbish. Jmo


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Don't use anything to "mask" the test, you will fail.
> 
> If "push comes to shove" use the synthetic urine, it has never failed me.
> 
> Employment drug tests just ask you to dump your pockets, they don't pat you down at all.



How did you keep the synthetic urine warm and dispense it?  Do they listen for sounds of peeing in a toilet?

Did you use Quick Fix synthetic urine?


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> How did you keep the synthetic urine warm and dispense it?  Do they listen for sounds of peeing in a toilet?
> 
> Did you use Quick Fix synthetic urine?



This should break it down for you.

http://youtu.be/UnJc0Qw-pOA


----------



## AluminumMonster (Aug 31, 2013)

I hve used QuikFix twice now without a problem. Passed both employment drug tests. I keep 2 extra bottles around at all times now. My friend uses it as well for his random drug tests for work and never had a problem.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 31, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> How did you keep the synthetic urine warm and dispense it?  Do they listen for sounds of peeing in a toilet?
> 
> Did you use Quick Fix synthetic urine?


 
I just put a hand warmer on it and when its @ 95 I just stuck it down my underwear.
Nobody was listening but I just pee in the toilet anyway.

Yes I used Quick fix, passed 2 tests from 2 different labs.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 31, 2013)

Last time I was told to "pee in the cup", I told him to hold it, but I warned him. My ol'lady was always :rant: I couldn't hit the toilet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

make sure its a real quick fix.... use the warmer....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

i was in a rush before, but i wanted to add- throw that ***** on the dash on the way to the lab...hit the defros on hi.


the real quick fix WORKS at labs 100% (only if they dont smell it and realize its fake)


LMAO


just playing devils advocate brother, they aint gunna smell yer piss- just dont be a ******* and try and throw the bottle n **** away there after relizing there is no shelf to set **** on, and no trashcan anway which is a good thing....and u cant flush the toilet.

fyi dont use the squirt nozzle....use the regular lid and pour it in...then just piss in the toilet like normal. 

the squirt nozzel makes noise. this is fail safe for the biggest corperate tests if there is an issue.


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just FYI...

I read somewhere on the internet that drinking gatorade and water throughout the morning (with nothing to eat) before a drug test would help you pass...

So I tried it yesterday.

Last week I bought a pack of 15 THC drug tests on Amazon...they NAILED me every day I tried them...

But yesterday, I tried the "fasting, gatorade, water" method, and tested myself at noon...and PASSED...

Then today, I ate and drank normally, and tested myself sat noon...and FAILED...

Keep in mind that I've had no marijuana in the past 9 days...

Passed yesterday via the "fasting, gatorade, water" method, and failed today after normal eating and drinking...

Go figure...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

id rather run a syn and KNOW........... then pray and fail!


if its for PO....**** hoping- unless you got a few G's laying around for a probie violation... Dont talk. i know.



ANYWAY....this was about quick fix....get the real **** and it works.


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 6, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> id rather run a syn and KNOW........... then pray and fail!
> 
> 
> if its for PO....**** hoping- unless you got a few G's laying around for a probie violation... Dont talk. i know.
> ...



It's a pre-employment drug test.  I have another week or two before I have to take it.  If by Monday I'm not testing really clean with my home test, I'll order some synthetic.  Either Quick Fix or (real urine) TestClear.  I'm just afraid the lab might be able to detect a substitute.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 6, 2013)

quik fix work brother and if its just pre employment you got nothing to worry about... they will make u empty yer pockets, just wear tight whity tighties and keep it under yer nuts w the heat pack taped to it. youll be good


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am with Growdude... They don't frisk you so synthetic is the way to go if you find you can't wait it out long enough to pass. Although there are plenty of claims on how to speed up your bodies detox I think most are rubbish. Jmo


 :yeahthat: Rubbish,,complete crapola. Clean Pee is tha way to go.


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 6, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> quik fix work brother and if its just pre employment you got nothing to worry about... they will make u empty yer pockets, just wear tight whity tighties and keep it under yer nuts w the heat pack taped to it. youll be good



Cool man...thanks.


----------



## PokeyPuppy420 (Sep 6, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> quik fix work brother and if its just pre employment you got nothing to worry about... they will make u empty yer pockets, just wear tight whity tighties and keep it under yer nuts w the heat pack taped to it. youll be good



OK man...I'm trusting you and many others who've suggested Quick Fix...

The wife and I are smoking a bowl tonight for the first time in 10 days...

I'll order Quick Fix tomorrow...wish me LUCK...


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> OK man...I'm trusting you and many others who've suggested Quick Fix...
> 
> The wife and I are smoking a bowl tonight for the first time in 10 days...
> 
> I'll order Quick Fix tomorrow...wish me LUCK...



Luck and mojo bro....


----------



## RobertStingley (Sep 26, 2013)

PokeyPuppy420 said:
			
		

> OK man...I'm trusting you and many others who've suggested Quick Fix...
> 
> The wife and I are smoking a bowl tonight for the first time in 10 days...
> 
> I'll order Quick Fix tomorrow...wish me LUCK...


Better to go through some reviews and doctor's consult before using any kind of tool or pills, if its reliable then you need to move forward with that test.


----------

